# Horrible, Horrible Night



## SunnyCait (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sitting here in tears right now and just really need to sort of vent.

Tonight my wife was going to be home later than usual. She said she'd be home at 7 from her study group, so I waited to fix dinner and had it ready a bit before 7. 7 rolls around and she's not home. 7:30, she's not home still, so I call her. No answer. I call again and againfor the next thirty minutes, and no answer still. So I pack up the kid in the car and drive down the route I know she'd take home, in case the car had broken down. It's an older-ish car, and it's happened before. I knew she'd had to have taken a detour that included a gravel road because they are fixing a bridge on the normal road she would take. 

I spotted her car's tail lights in the tree line about 20 minutes from our house. I pulled over thinking "Well it's weird she'd pull off like this..." and did a U turn and pulled up on that side of the road. I tell my son to stay in the car, and I get out to go see if she'sin the car or ifsomeonepicked her up, which wouldn't be uncommon on this area.The closer I get, the more I start to feel panicked. The car was IN the trees. Like IN them. She had smashed into a few of them, not overly big trees but big enough to do a crap ton of damage to the car. So I'm seeing this first, and I just start screaming... She was still in the car. I wasn't thinking and I opened the door, and she was just there, slumped over the wheel,unconcious. I knew I shouldn't touch her butI shook her shoulder and she didn't wake up, she didn't even respond. I knew she was breathing and her pulse didn't feel weak or even too fast. After wigging for a few more seconds I ran back to my car and grabbed my phone and called the sheriff's phone (very small community) and then he called dispatch or whatever and they were all there within ten minutes. That was the longest wait of my life! I have never, never been so scared. She was so still and quiet... My full of life, vibrant wife still as death. And then my son was there, and he knew something was wrong even though I wouldn't let him get out of the car. We did end up riding in the sheriff's car to the hospital, following the ambulance, and I told him then what was going on but in simple terms... I don't know what I was thinking bringing him with me to go see if I could find her. But I didn't know I'd find her like that! I thought she'd just be stranded or waiting at the gas station in town or something. Never this! 

By the time we got to the hospital, she had woken up, thank god... She was groggy and couldn't remember exactly what had happened, and she kept asking where she was even after they told her. They did a CT and her scans looked okay, but she has a concussion and they wanted to keep her over night just in case, and do another CT in the morning and check for any bleeding that may appear... Hopefully there is none and it's just a concussion, and she can come home. She has a lot of bruising, andshe fractured her collarbone. She was NOT wearing her seatbelt.I swear if anything more serious would have happened I'd have died. She is my world... I could barely control myself as it was, and she was up and talking to me. I've never been more happy in my life to hear that woman talk! 

When everything was more calm, my son and I left. I didn't have anyone to call to keep him, and they wouldn't let both of us stay. He is completely out of sorts. I talked to him on the way home and he was very quiet. He is semi-used to hospitals, but as you can imagine this was very different... And I wasn't helping anything at all I know. I tried to tell him that she would be fine and that she'd be home tomorrow, and he was just like "Okay...". Not really saying much. When we got home I put him to bed and he came in my room a little later and asked if he could sleep in our bed. I normally wouldn't, but... So he's in bed with me, cuddling with me and the dog (who is NEVER allowed on the bed, ever) and staying up way too late watching TV. Poor guy is probably as traumatized as me if not more so. 

Ugh. I just can't wait until it's tomorrow and I can bring her home... I have never been more terrifed in my entire life. Everyone needs to go hug the people they love and care for.


----------



## irishlops (Sep 23, 2009)

im so sorry this happened to you!!!
i hope she is ok!!!
XOXOX


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, that's so scary! I really hope she turns out to be fine tomorrow and can come home. I hope you and your son start feeling better too. Please keep us updated!


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm feeling less shock-y about the whole thing, but still... Not that long ago she was fine and everything was normal. I know she's a tough girl... But this is just so much, on top of everything else we have going on here... Why doesn't Karma or whatever pick on someone else?

Tanner was watching his movie and he turns to me and he goes "She hurt her head right?" and I tell him yes and he says "So she's going to have to wear a helmet?" I had to laugh at that. I have no clue where he gets some of this. I told him no, for the record. Goober.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 23, 2009)

how awful, I'm sooooo glad that she is ok, I will be thinking of you today and hoping that all goes fine :hug2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 23, 2009)

It's a good thing you found her! I hope her recovery goes quickly. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh my god. Thank god she is ok. Hugs to you all


----------



## BlueGiants (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank GOD you found her! Karma was on your side for that! Hugs to you all...:hug: I'll keep you in my prayers. I hope she makes a swift recovery. (UGH! A broken Collar bone is painful! I hope she can stay comfortable.) Please let us know how she is when you have time.


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 23, 2009)

:bunnyhug: hugs and prayers coming your way across the water. having kids meself i can see Tanner's logic


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 23, 2009)

oh man i hope she gets home and recovered quick, good thing you did go and found her. Hugs to you guys


----------



## anneq (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, so sorry to hear about that!

That is really scary - I know when my husband is more than an 45mins late from work I start to get nervous.

/hugs


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, how scary. I'm glad she's ok. I hope she has a quick recovery.


----------



## Becca (Sep 23, 2009)

Ohmygosh.. reading that story I was dreading the ending... I hope she recovers quickly and everything goes back to normal


----------



## BethM (Sep 23, 2009)

(((((((hugs)))))))

Cait, I was almost in tears myself, reading this. I am so glad you found her. Please keep us updated on how she is doing. I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 23, 2009)

Yikes! That's scary! I hope she is home soon and makes a speedy recovery x


----------



## degrassi (Sep 23, 2009)

I"m sorry sorry this happened. Good thing you went out and found her when you did. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 23, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Ohmygosh.. reading that story I was dreading the ending... I hope she recovers quickly and everything goes back to normal


:yeahthat: 

I'm sorry Cait. I'm happy you found her. Hope she comes home tonight so you can lecture her on the seat-belt. 

:hug:


----------



## bat42072 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am so sorry... I am praying for a full recovery for your wife


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope she recovers quickly and back to calling you on your break. 

No I really do hope everything gets back to normal quickly how is yourson handling this


----------



## bunniekrissy (Sep 23, 2009)

What a nightmare! I hope she makes a very quick recovery. I can't imagine how awful finding the car and her like that must have been...


----------



## BSAR (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow that would be so scary! I am glad you found her and she is doing okay. I hope she heals quick!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 23, 2009)

How is she? What's the word? How are you? How is your son?

Prayers heading your way!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 23, 2009)

I am so sorry, Cait. Alicia told me about this earlier, but I am now just able to post. Please update us when you can...we all worry!!

_*:hug: to you, your wife, your son, and your doggies*_


----------



## kahlin (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh wow. I'm glad you went looking for her! I can tell from your post how much you love her. I will be thinking of you guys.


----------



## myheart (Sep 23, 2009)

How terrifying for you to go through all of those emotions in split seconds. Thank goodness you knew her exact driving route!!! I don't know how I would have done in such a situation, but you absolutely saved your wife's life! Good job trying to stay calm enough to do the right things.

Your son sounds like such a little sweetie. :inlove:Bless him and all of his wonderful questions. Keep us posted on your wife's progress.

myheart


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm sorry for the lack of an update guys, but here we go. 

She is home now! The CT this morning was clear but they said to keep an eye on her for the next 48 hours, and after that she should be totally out of the woods. They also lectured her about her seatbelt, because apparently concussions are accumilative, like once you get one, it becomes easier to get another, and so on and so forth. I didn't know that. And frankly this was the least most harmful thing that could have happened to her without her seatbelt on in a crash. I will now be known as Seatbelt Nazi. I knew she didn't wear a seatbelt normally when she drives by herself, especially when she's tired because she says it's easier for her to move around and stay awake. Well no more of that!

She also remembered what happened. Apparently there was a dog in the road and she swerved. She was on a gravel road and she swerved. She's lucky she didn't roll her freaking car! That's like number one "something runs out ahead of you" rule. You slow down, you don't swerve! This is rural Iowa, there are deer everywhere. EVERYONE has that drilled into their brain. 

Anyway. It happened and it's over with, thank god. Hard lesson but a lesson learned. 

We've been in bed all day and I haven't left her side. She's still kind of sluggish and has a headache, but they said that was normal. She's in a sling because of her collarbone. And it's her right side. So no anything for her for a bit. They gave her some of the high dose ibuprofin for the pain, but she says it really isn't a big deal. Probably because she has a pain reliever, haha. She's stiff and sore too. Good thing is, that beautiful face did not require any sutures for her lacerations. She looks like someone beat her about the face for a few hours. Poor baby. 

Her mom and sister came over earlier and you'd think I'd let her do this and shoved the dog in the road the way her mom was acting. Your grown daughter, her own choices. No one did this to her. *grumbles*


Tanner is fine today. He's been really quiet (what?!) and gentle. I kept him home from school today (mostly because we were up really late) and he went with me to pick her up. He was just in awe staring at her all the way home. I guess she does look a bit scary and he can obviously tell she's not feeling like herself. But she talked with him and had him smiling by the time we got in the door. He's been super cuddly with her and has been wanting to just be with her. Which, is so nice. They are close, but I wouldn't say they had a really awesome tight bond, like he has with even John. So it was kind of nice to see him like this with her, and I know it meant a lot to her too.

John has been calling the car people and dealing with that mess. The car is probably going to be totaled out. Goodbye, Lexus. It was nice knowing you. Not that she will be driving any time soon, but. I figure at least we have dad's truck in storage, John can drive it around if he needs to and we can use the Jeep and Malibu for stuff. But hopefully we can start looking for a new car at some point soon.

As for me personally I am fine. I am so glad to have her back home and that she's going to be fine. It could have been much, much, much worse.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 23, 2009)

Cait that's great news that she's ok. 

{{CAIT}}


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm glad she is better. That is an unbelievable story, Cait. I'm so amazed that you found her and rescued her! Your bond is so strong, it almost sounds like she drew you to her.  I wish her a swift recovery. :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 23, 2009)

Thank god she is ok.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm really glad that she's doing well. ray: for a speedy, full recovery!


----------



## myLoki (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad she's ok! Big hugs to all of you and a gentle hug for her. 


t.


----------



## JimD (Sep 24, 2009)

ray:


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 24, 2009)

The thing is... I wouldn't have gone looking for her. I wouldn't have, that's just not what would pop into my mind. I would normally have just kept calling, until it was a lot later. But it was really cold last night for September, cold enough I had to put on a hoodie to let the dogs out not too long before I started worrying. And I remembered that she didn't take a jacket or sweatshirt, and she doesn't keep one in the car. And she had a tank top on. I remember arguing with her about it that morning, because I told her it was going to be cool out and she said she would be fine. It was a thin one, one usually you'd wear in summer, nothing thicker than a regular bed sheet and it had spaghetti straps. It was basically nothing. I just figured she'd broken down since the Lexus is not that reliable and it'd happened before. I pictured her standing on the side of the road in her tank top and freezing half to death. So I went. 

I just want to thank you guys for being so caring, and all the hugs... It really did help. I was so afraid... I never, ever want anything to happen like that again. I'll probably never get those images out of my head. I look at her and I just... I'm so thankful nothing worse happened.


----------



## Saudade (Sep 24, 2009)

Caitlyn you tell your wifey she's lucky she doesn't get a chewing out from me. I've been wondering why you weren't on all afternoon.


----------



## BethM (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm so glad she wasn't more seriously injured.

:hug:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 24, 2009)

Now I'm waiting to hear how she is driving you crazy being laid up at home.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry...I just read all this. I'm glad she's ok. And like you, I never drive out to look for anyone cept once with my sister for a friend who wrecked...he didnt know where he was just somewhere on the highway. It's so scary...she's super lucky you found her.


----------



## Saffy (Sep 24, 2009)

Really feel for you ... sometimes it feels as though it really is one thing after another ... I hope you find some strength and comfort in being able to talk about this on the board.

Wishing you well .. and smiles x


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 24, 2009)

OH WOW what an ordiel this has been for all of u, so sorry 2 hear this happened but thank God all is getting better!!!!!


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 24, 2009)

She was admitted back to the hospital this morning. Around 6:30am or so she came out to the office and told me she had thrown up, and she didn't feel "right". Then she threw up in the office. Away to the ER we went, and they readmitted her. Another CT revealed a subdural hematoma ( a hemmorage between the dura and the brain), which did NOT show up on the two previous CTs (and likely hadn't even formed yet when they did it). It was NOT thank god, bad enough to where they needed to open her skull. They did drill a hole, and drained it that way. It wasn't in an outpatient OR which scared me, but they said if they did the burr holes and it was worse than they thought, they would be able to do a full craniotomy and get in there, without having to prep her further or switch ORs. Thankfully (!!!!) it was NOT any worse than they thought and they only needed to drill the one hole. Her ICP is fine and going down, and a post-operative CT did not show any more bleeds or that this one was more severe. There will not be any long term damage, though she'll probably have a head ache for a while. They stitched her skin back over the hole, and how they shaved that part you won't be able to tell they did anything. It's just a tiny, tiny hole. 

I am calm now, but I was a flaming heap of MESS earlier. They sent her HOME. They said she'd be fine. I know these things happen, and again, this is not the worst thing that could have happened. So I am glad for that. But I don't know, it felt like a really cruel joke! I'm not sure when she will get to go home, they said it's all up to how she feels and further test results. They did say they are keeping her for at least two nights. 


WEAR YOUR FRIGGIN SEAT BELT.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 24, 2009)

I can only imagine how stressful this is for you Cait. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 24, 2009)

I have never had something like this happen, so I can't imagine how it feels. I'm just glad that nothing terrible happened! Hugs for all 3 of you


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Sep 24, 2009)

(((HUGS))) to you and gentle (((hugs))) to your wife. We'll keep you guys in our prayers!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh lordy .. wishes coming your way .. strength and positive thoughts xx


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 25, 2009)

Cait how is your wife doing today? How are you doing today??


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 25, 2009)

Much better spirits today!

She's awake and making jokes. I got to be alone with her this morning for a few hours and I was telling her how she couldn't die and how much I loved her and she goes "Are you kidding me? I need you like I need a hole in my head. ...... Get it? Cuz I really did need a hole in my head. That's funny." I was like "...... Yeah. Yeah I get it..." Now it's funny, then not so much. 

We're taking a lunch break at the house while they run a few more tests and get another CT. So many CTs. But that's good! So. 

Much happier today. Now I'll be even more happy when my mother in law goes home.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 26, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote:*


> She's awake and making jokes. I got to be alone with her this morning for a few hours and I was telling her how she couldn't die and how much I loved her and she goes "Are you kidding me? I need you like I need a hole in my head. ...... Get it? Cuz I really did need a hole in my head. That's funny." I was like "...... Yeah. Yeah I get it..." Now it's funny, then not so much.
> 
> 
> Much happier today. Now I'll be even more happy when my mother in law goes home.


I had to laugh and the first part.

I'm sure everyone 'loves' visiting with inlaws. My older sister is the same way. She can't wait for her to leave when they visit.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I just read all of this through! It must have been so terrifying for you, Cait. I'm so sorry you had to find her like that, but also so glad you did. I agree with Helen about your bond being so strong, that you just went to find her like that.

I'm sorry to hear she had to have surgery- that does not sound pleasant. I'm glad to hear she's recovering now- sending lots of hugs and good thoughts to you both and may this be the last scare you have for a long, long time! 

:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh wow! I just got to seeing this. What an awful experience - for all of you. Good job on finding her, and having the courage to actually check it out!

Pleased to hear that things are improving. How are you all doing today?

Jan


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 27, 2009)

Just read this thread < Cait for the first time; 

what a nightmare..the worse thing and then it happens 
except the good thing is that she is OK 

Very scary!!
I"m glad thatshe is recovering; it could have been so much worse.


----------



## RexyRex (Sep 27, 2009)

WOW! I can't imagine how scary it was for you and your son to find her car in the trees like that! I hate that your wife was hurt, but at least she'll be back to herself soon. HUGS to you, your wife and your son!!!!


----------



## JimD (Sep 27, 2009)

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way.

ray:


----------



## SunnyCait (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, they still have her at the hospital. They're playing it safe. At first they had said she'd be home by Monday, but now they aren't sure when. Not tomorrow either. I don't know exactly what the hold up is...

So my days have been spent running back and forth from home and the hospital. I went back to work today and that was almost impossible to endure. I've been staying nights at the hospital as well when I can. 

She's in good spirits, despite being ticked about missing class. She is not happy about that. But she still is a total dtiz... We were talking about our Halloween party, and what we were going to have for food, and someone said we should have pumpkin shaped cookies. And Alexis goes "Yeah that's a great idea! If we can find apple shaped cookie cutters, they'll look kind of like pumpkins." And I say "...... Um or we could get pumpkin shaped cookie cutters..." LMAO

And her mom finally went home! Thank goodness. She was driving me crazy.


----------



## Fancy77 (Sep 29, 2009)

I am so happy to hear things are looking up


----------



## Saudade (Sep 29, 2009)

That's great cait, give Alexis my love, tell her she's been in my and emily's thoughts.


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 29, 2009)

I am back from a working vacation and just read this - my thoughts and prayers are with all of you - I agree with a previous poster that your bond is so tight you needed to find her... may everyone heal quickly!

{{{{CAIT}}}}:hug1

Denise


----------

